# Warmwater Fly Fishing at it's best!



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been whipping the fly rod around quite a bit and haven't posted some updates in a while. Here's a little bit of what I've been getting into.

White Bass










Drum










Channel Cat










Smallie










Shovelhead on the fly!


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

What did the cats hit on


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow nice variety!! Looks like you're fishing the big lake?


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

steelheadtracker said:


> What did the cats hit on


Brown Woolly Buggers


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The flathead makes me highly jealous! I have wanted one on the fly for a long time. It's funny because I have hooked them on conventional gear with everything from a 2" white grub to a spinnerbait, but have yet to hook one on the fly and get channel cats often.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

TheCream said:


> The flathead makes me highly jealous! I have wanted one on the fly for a long time. It's funny because I have hooked them on conventional gear with everything from a 2" white grub to a spinnerbait, but have yet to hook one on the fly and get channel cats often.


Cream, when you get one on the fly, be prepared for a long and hard battle. He didn't make any runs. He just pulled and hugged bottom. It felt like bringing up a huge log that was trying to pull me in. I thought my 6wt was doomed. However, I'm thrilled to find out that my hand-tied leaders hold up wonderful! :B

I lost the biggest carp of my life too. I was almost spooled in 5 seconds and I couldn't put the brakes on him.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome! I'm jealous of both cats, still looking to get my first on the fly. And that flattie........speechless.


----------

